# 30% of exam. Basic Engineering



## r_mojo1 (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow, I was just reviewing the ME exam breath specifications, and the largest percentage of the test 30% is related other than ME stuff.

For sure it is the largest percent, and not something you should neglect.

A. Basic Engineering Practice

30%

1. Engineering terms and symbols

2. Economic analysis

3. Project management

4. Interpretation of technical drawings

5. Electrical concepts

6. Units and conversions

How can you prepare for the project management and tech drawings part? I have the merm, but I don't think it covers this area.

Seabee.


----------



## jamiecta (Nov 15, 2011)

to be honest, there are only a handful of questions in the morning that require you to only utilize one of these tools. For example, "units and conversions" really just gets rolled up into the normal ME questions. You'll get a normal ME-type problem with units that will need to be converted in order to be utilized with a standard formula for example.

So yes you need to know them, but it is certainly not the largest percentage imo. I studied for several months for the exam and only put a very small amount of focus on those items separately.


----------



## r_mojo1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Interesting fact... so how can they claim to be 30% of the test as they roll it to a different subject question? So in reality you could have a statics problem with units to solve, do they count this as a Statics/Dynamics area or Basic Engineering.

Nevertheless, I'm glad to hear that is just a small portion of the exam.

Thanks!


----------



## thwlruss (Nov 15, 2011)

The project management stuff is in the MERM and is covered on the NCEES practice exam. You should be able to read technical drawings and literature. Its a good point though, that I figured out toward the end of my studies; some of the questions you cannot study for, you just have to figure them out.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's why it is a principals and PRACTICE exam. SOme things you can really only learn from experience.


----------

